# 1970 GTO wheel/Tire fitment



## GTOBlue (Feb 23, 2019)

new to forum,, i have a 1970 GTO worked 400, eibach lowering springs,, just purchased Year One staggered 17"-- 8/9 wheel set.
YO recommends 245/45/17 fronts and 275/40/17 rear.
was thinking 235/50/17 fronts and 275/50/17 rears. ( want a little more rubber underneath) either Nitto 555 or Firehawk Indy 500
Will this combo work?? don't want rubbing issues later on.
thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are the specs on all 4 tire sizes,

245/45/17 = 9.65" sectional width, 4.35" sidewall height and a total tire height of 25.68"

235/50/17 = 9.25" sectional width, 4.62" sidewall height and a total tire height of 26.25"

275/40/17 = 10.82" sectional width, 4.33" sidewall height and a total tire height of 25.66"

275/50/17 = 10.82" sectional width, 5.41" sidewall height and a total tire height of 27.82"

I think your tire sizes would look better, I would be concerned that the 235/50/17 may rub on the front fenders, maybe a 235/45/17 would be a better fit, 235/45/17 specs are 9.25" sectional width, 4.15" sidewall height and a total tire height of 25.32"


----------

